# EOI selected on 10 July 2013



## lizzie_c24

Hi,

Our EOI was selected during the last fortnight. However, we have not received a call nor an email from the INZ as of the moment. How long does it take for them to issue ITAs?


----------



## wesmant

lizzie_c24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our EOI was selected during the last fortnight. However, we have not received a call nor an email from the INZ as of the moment. How long does it take for them to issue ITAs?


Hi, sorry I am not answering your q. But what's ur point? Is it below 140?


----------



## lizzie_c24

It is above 140, i've checked it online and says it was selected last july 10. But we have not received any calls/emails from INZ.


----------



## wesmant

lizzie_c24 said:


> It is above 140, i've checked it online and says it was selected last july 10. But we have not received any calls/emails from INZ.


I see. Thanks for your answer.

Wait for a while, some expert would advise u soon


----------



## escapedtonz

lizzie_c24 said:


> It is above 140, i've checked it online and says it was selected last july 10. But we have not received any calls/emails from INZ.


Takes at least 2 working weeks - so I'd say a minimum 14 days as Immigration carry out preliminary checking of your EOI before sending ITA pack. Doesn't make any difference the points you claim. Once EOI is selected it takes the same amount of time to get ITA assuming Immigration are happy with the points claimed.


----------



## AhmedNawaz

Question from you escapedtonz
I heard that NZ give you temp. residency visa once everything is done (EOI, visa etc), you go to NZ and then you need to search for a job in relevant field, only then you can go for PR. 
Is that true?


----------



## escapedtonz

AhmedNawaz said:


> Question from you escapedtonz
> I heard that NZ give you temp. residency visa once everything is done (EOI, visa etc), you go to NZ and then you need to search for a job in relevant field, only then you can go for PR.
> Is that true?


No that's incorrect.

If you are granted Residency (RV) it isn't temporary. 
It may have conditions relating to work - ie you may have to secure a job in the relevant skilled field within 3 months of arrival, then you must inform Immigration that you have stayed with that job and employer for 3 months, thus meaning Immigration may remove that condition ?

A Residency visa allows a person to stay in NZ permanently as long as you satisfy any conditions, BUT it isn't a Permanent Residency Visa (PRV).
This is another visa and can only be obtained by holding Residency for a minimum period of 2 years and satisfying one of five requirements OR it can also be granted straight off if you have been the partner of an NZ Citizen for more than 5 years and moving to NZ with that NZ Citizen.

I think it all depends on your EOI score, work experience, qualifications etc.
I didn't have this condition on my Residency visa. I had the choice not to work at all. My wife as secondary applicant the same, however we needed to work to pay the bills ;-)
A colleague who recently arrived from Canada did have this condition. He has just been back to Immigration with proof that he has worked for our employer more than 3 months and as such Immigration have removed that condition from his Residency Visa.


----------



## AhmedNawaz

Thanks escapetonz. It clarified my query.
While reading your detailed answer another questions came up, it is in regards to claiming point of a spouse. My wife has MPA degree (Masters in public administration - majors in HR) from Pakistan, do I need her assessment done from NZQA to claim points?
On a separate note, I wanted to ask generally about New Zealand, how is that country? I have stayed in UK for about 5-6 years, acquired Bachelors and Masters degree in IT from there and worked there for about 3 years. I moved back to Pakistan and working here in IT field. I started thinking about relocating again and this time to Australia. I got my successful assessment done from ACS (Australian Computer Society). Unfortunately or I should say fortunately (as GOD knows what is best for me in future) Australian immigration authority removed the category I was planning to apply. Now I am gathering details for New Zealand, please elaborate pros & corns of NZ and also discuss in regards to the job opportunity in IT.


----------



## escapedtonz

AhmedNawaz said:


> Thanks escapetonz. It clarified my query.
> While reading your detailed answer another questions came up, it is in regards to claiming point of a spouse. My wife has MPA degree (Masters in public administration - majors in HR) from Pakistan, do I need her assessment done from NZQA to claim points?
> On a separate note, I wanted to ask generally about New Zealand, how is that country? I have stayed in UK for about 5-6 years, acquired Bachelors and Masters degree in IT from there and worked there for about 3 years. I moved back to Pakistan and working here in IT field. I started thinking about relocating again and this time to Australia. I got my successful assessment done from ACS (Australian Computer Society). Unfortunately or I should say fortunately (as GOD knows what is best for me in future) Australian immigration authority removed the category I was planning to apply. Now I am gathering details for New Zealand, please elaborate pros & corns of NZ and also discuss in regards to the job opportunity in IT.


If you want to claim points for any qualification, whether that be yours as principal applicant or a secondary applicant, the qualification and awarding institution must be on the latest exemption list OR you will need assessment via NZQA.

What is NZ like in general ? 
That's a very difficult question to answer as it all depends what you are used to, what you want and what you are comparing it to and my personal experiences etc will be completely different to yours.
Eg. Housing quality......In UK, very good. In NZ very poor unless your willing to pay for better quality but that may be different than what you are used to ?
Cost of living probably 15% more than UK without considering rent or mortgage as that just blows the cost of living budget out the water especially in respect of rent which is very expensive.

Can't really comment on pros and cons unless you give me more to go on.
Personally speaking, one big PRO for NZ is its not the UK and its 13500km away from where we used to live ;-)
That could also be considered a CON!

Don't know much about the IT market here. I'm led to believe there's many job but its difficult to get into and an area where there is lots of competition ?


----------



## lizzie_c24

escapedtonz said:


> Takes at least 2 working weeks - so I'd say a minimum 14 days as Immigration carry out preliminary checking of your EOI before sending ITA pack. Doesn't make any difference the points you claim. Once EOI is selected it takes the same amount of time to get ITA assuming Immigration are happy with the points claimed.


Thanks.


----------



## lizzie_c24

It has been a month now since my EOI has been selected. I have not received any phone calls nor emails. I have just received a letter saying that my EOI has been forwarded to Shanghai for processing. Does it usually take this long?


----------



## amogha

lizzie_c24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our EOI was selected during the last fortnight. However, we have not received a call nor an email from the INZ as of the moment. How long does it take for them to issue ITAs?


Hi,

It will usually take 3 to 4 weeks for you to get the invitation in mail.
Hope by now you must have got it


----------



## lizzie_c24

amogha said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will usually take 3 to 4 weeks for you to get the invitation in mail.
> Hope by now you must have got it


I have not received any yet. So they don't always make calls to check, they just send out ITAs as long as they find the points you claim is reasonable?


----------



## escapedtonz

lizzie_c24 said:


> It has been a month now since my EOI has been selected. I have not received any phone calls nor emails. I have just received a letter saying that my EOI has been forwarded to Shanghai for processing. Does it usually take this long?


Sorry all depends on the office that will be processing the EOI, how many officers they have, what workload they have etc.
I only have experience of London office.


----------



## lizzie_c24

I just received the ITA pack, almost 7 weeks after it was selected from the EOI pool.


----------



## escapedtonz

lizzie_c24 said:


> I just received the ITA pack, almost 7 weeks after it was selected from the EOI pool.


Congrats.
Now the fun starts !


----------



## lizzie_c24

Thanks a lot escapedtonz, you have been a great help. Regrding police clearances, they specified that it should not be older than 6 months from date of lodgement. In that case, one of my certificates will expire Oct 15, 2013. It would be hard to secure another one since I no longer have a contact in that country. Are they forgiving on these kind of deadline? I am trying very hard to secure all documents now so I can lodge it before Oct. 15th, I am just devising a plan B just in case.


----------



## jsharbuck

We had the same thing happen, somehow the email went to my spam file. The message was here all along


----------



## lizzie_c24

jsharbuck said:


> We had the same thing happen, somehow the email went to my spam file. The message was here all along


@jsharbuck the email asked you to reply once you have received, so I guess you have to tell them that the email was in the spam folder and see if you can get an extension if you need one.


----------



## escapedtonz

lizzie_c24 said:


> Thanks a lot escapedtonz, you have been a great help. Regrding police clearances, they specified that it should not be older than 6 months from date of lodgement. In that case, one of my certificates will expire Oct 15, 2013. It would be hard to secure another one since I no longer have a contact in that country. Are they forgiving on these kind of deadline? I am trying very hard to secure all documents now so I can lodge it before Oct. 15th, I am just devising a plan B just in case.


Hi,
No sorry Immigration are not forgiving of these rules. They are extremely strict.
Also be aware that Immigration may request revised PCC's later in the process if yours are getting towards 10/12 months old but they are pending a decision on your application.
Immigration aren't interested how difficult it is for you to obtain the PCC. They are fully aware that PCC's can be obtained from any country even when a person is overseas from that country. The rule is the same for all applicants.
If I were you I'd get on to it straight away and get a new PCC.


----------



## AhmedNawaz

lizzie_c24 said:


> It has been a month now since my EOI has been selected. I have not received any phone calls nor emails. I have just received a letter saying that my EOI has been forwarded to Shanghai for processing. Does it usually take this long?


Hi Lizzie,

Just curious how many points did you have at the time of acceptance of your EOI? Also, did you have NZ work experience or job offer from there?


----------



## lizzie_c24

AhmedNawaz said:


> Hi Lizzie,
> 
> Just curious how many points did you have at the time of acceptance of your EOI? Also, did you have NZ work experience or job offer from there?


I have 145. No, I did not have NZ work experience. The points came from my and my husband's qualifications.


----------

